# another new guy



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

hello all. live here in rowan county,NC. I have always been fascinated with honey bees. thinking bout getting a little more serious about it. I have learned a lot on here already, thanks


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

welcome,
Come join the chat between 8 and 9


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
This is the time of year to get bees ordered, & equipment built.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

quit messin around  getcha some bees. Welcome


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

thinkin bout building a couple top bar hives. I have helped out on a couple bee removals. might try to get some bees that way. or hopefully come across a swarm


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and welcome - 

If you haven't found these already, here are some good sites for info on top bar hives:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm 

http://beenatural.wordpress.com/top-bar-hives/ 

http://thegardenhive.blogspot.com/

As for learning more, I also recommend getting involved with a local beekeeping club. Clubs are good places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers:
http://www.tnbeekeepers.org/locals.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, you can always buy your first bees by the pound and generate swarms or splits.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

any other beeks here around kannapolis?


----------

